# Berkley Glow Sticks...... Go Ahead & Laugh



## H2O Mellon

Well I decicded that I needed two 2 piece rods for a certain stretch of water that Flathuner & I fsh, plus I needed some sort of lighted rod, so I put 2 & 2 together & bought two Glow Sticks. These usually run $35 bucks or so, but Catfishconnection had them for $26. I got them today, I was a little surprised, they felt better than the ones at the store did. I had them in the water by 5:30PM, a 3 1/2 Channel on one @ 5:45PM. It felt pretty good, I think they will do just fine for what I want & needed them for. Don't know if they'd bring a 40 pounder out from a bunch of river brush, but then again the World Record Flattie from Arkansas or whereever was caught on a Zebco 33 w/ 15# line, so I should be okay. 

I think the newer ones may be a little "beerfier" than the ones that first came out.


----------



## flathunter

Those rods will handle any flat you will catch, not many snags where we fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon

dunno dude, that small Channel was putting up a nice little fight on that rod, now if you'd say that they would handle any Flathead that YOU WOULD CATCH, I would agree w/ you!


----------



## flathunter

Did you say something?


----------



## flathunter

I thought you said something.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Wow, I didnt realize they had COLOR film cameras back when those two big ones were caught!


----------



## H2O Mellon

I just realized what the problem is Jack. It's your hat. You need to ditch the "Flathunter" hat & try to find the old John Deer one. That John Deer hat seemed to be good luck. Not that I'm superstitus or anything, but truth be told, I wear the same boxer shorts everytime we go fishing!  (insert new rib here)


----------



## sliprig

ohhhhhhhhhh that smell. :S


----------



## H2O Mellon

Okay guys, it's been about a month & 3 trips w/ the glowsticks. They work just fine. At 1st I was affraid they would be too light, but they have no problems at all. I've fishe dthem in heavy current w/ weight more than what they are rated for (rated for 4oz) and seem to do just fine. I think they are just as good left "off" becasue they glow real well with being turned "on". In fact when they are "on" the blue gloe is sort of irratating. These thigns are going up in price. We saw them for $52 now. So if anyone is in the market for a $30 rod, get one of these from catfishconnection. I would not get anything under a Med Heavy though. I am possibly going to look at a heavy action one if they make them as a backup for my Big Cats.


----------



## flathunter

I think they only make those rods in medium heavy action.


----------



## H2O Mellon

They 7 foot rods have a lighter action. The are rated for 1-3 oz, but the rod action is just not stiff enough for me. I looked & your right, even the largest casting rods are MH, no HEAVY actions. The larger ones (9ft & 10 ft) are rated up to 5 oz.


----------



## flathunter

I would say you need a couple of st croix classic catfish rods for next year!


----------



## Fishman

Probably should go for the G Loomis Catfish Rod : yuppie edition.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I'm too rough on my stuff to buy anything more than a Big Cat or Glow Stick.


----------



## RiverRat

Hey Mellon, you do know you can take ANY favorite fishing rod and turn it into a glow stik dont ya? They will glow for 12 hrs. and many colors to choose from.....If you want more info. give me a shout and i'll give ya the info.

Also the best heavy action rod ive ever found for the money is the Ugly Stik boat rod, 8' one pc. rated up to 80 lb. test and 12 oz...cost $65. I own 2 of them.


Scott


----------



## katfish

Mellon

I have this nightmare about hooking a huge flathead with a 2 piece rod and having it come apart while I fight the fish. In my nightmare the fish stays on till the top part of the rod slips down and starts hitting him in the head. Then it gets mad and breaks the line.

It may be a silly nightmare but I do not own a 2 piece rod.  

Thanks to my handy dandy rod repairman I have 2 more 1 piece rods in catfish action


----------



## H2O Mellon

I have thought SEVERAL time about those boat rods. I was looking @ some 7 footersm I think rated for 60# & 10 oz, of corse I perfer shorter rods because I cna control the fish better.

Robby, I agree man, I've always been affraid of ANY 2 piece rod, ole Flathunter can attest to that, but sometimes I MUST use a 2 piece rod. We have 2 Jeep Cherokees & if the wife & 3 kids tag along for the weekend, it gets mighty tight in there.


----------



## RiverRat

Yea ONE pcs. rods for my flathead huntin too.

The 8'ers give ya plenty of control..i feel a shorter rod gives the angler less leverage against a big cat near cover. If your fishing cut bait in open water, then anything goes...my tactic is more 10-14" baits fished tight to cover with 4oz. sinkers. 

Scott


----------



## ChrisB

I don't mean to go off topic here but, I highly dought the world record flathead was caught on a zebco 33. I have one and last summer I wrestled a 23 pound flathead on it. On the intial run it pulled the rod out of it's seat to the first eyelet. The fight lasted over a half an hour. the first ten minutes consisted of my 33 letting drag out while I fought it from ripping the eyelet out. Back on topic I've seen the Berkley two piece glowstick thingamagigers,
and they would easily horse a nice fish out of cover. I say good buy H2O!


----------



## H2O Mellon

Nope its for real. I think it was 123# in Arkansas. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Here is one link (one of hundreds) Zebco 33 & 12 # test line.

http://webpages.charter.net/doponder/recflat.html


----------



## ChrisB

Jezz, makes me wonder why I spend hundereds on tackle if I could just use
k-mart brand equipment!


----------



## H2O Mellon

Chris, 

Thats right, makes you wonder. I bet the line was that $1.00 for a 1,000 yard KMart line too. For the life of me, I just dont see how you could bring in one of those monsters w/ equipment like that. If I am not mistaken the record Muskie was cuaght on the same type of equipment, if not the world record, the Minnesota or Wisconsin record was. GO FIGURE!


----------



## RiverRat

Yea the world record flathead on a zebco 33...that was one that is still being questioned because the DNR officer said the fish was barely alive...it wouldnt take much to SNAG a half dead monster and say ya caught it, which is what I and tons of others believe to be the case....but its only a cat fish record, no one cared. If it would have been an Eye or LM record they would have gave the guy a polygraph test....nuff said.

Yea i used to enjoy the push button reels....when i was like 5 yrs. old...LMAO.
I'll stick to my high end tackle.

Scott


----------

